

Clojuratica: An Interface Between Clojure and Wolfram Mathematica - icey
http://clojuratica.weebly.com/

======
wglb
Sounds like a cool thing, but may I suggest finding a better name? Not sure
what Clojuratica brings to mind, but it doesn't make me think about Clojure or
Mathematica or their combination. Some sort of conjenital ligament problem?

~~~
davars
At least it's Clojure and not SciPy :)

